# Request Access to the Europe forum



## Arachnopets

1. Reside in Europe

2. Post in here that you would like to join 

Regards,

The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pawliko

Hi,
I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

I'd like to join too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82

Thanks so much Debby @Arachnopets , appreciate it!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## OliverWhatever

Had no idea it was a thing. Might as well throw me in there as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

Andrea82 said:


> Thanks so much Debby @Arachnopets , appreciate it!


I'm actually surprised to see that one did not already exist. Thanks for the idea and making me look into this @Andrea82  . 

Debby


----------



## DeadSouls

Id like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dents

I would also like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hector456

Id like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Starbeaver

I'd like to join that sub forum please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AshS

I'd like to join as well please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lopez0329Philippines

I`d like to join with us


----------



## Arachnopets

Lopez0329Philippines said:


> I`d like to join with us


@Lopez0329Philippines  Sorry, you do not qualify for that forum. Please read the first post in this thread.

Debby


----------



## AshS

Wondered if @petkokc would be interested in the subforum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bread

\o/ Me please  (If the UK counts as Europe anymore)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Haavard

Can I join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grip

I'd like to join please..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robcs

I would liks to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yorkshire

Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975

Does speaking a language that hails from Europe count?  I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Creative 1 | Award 1


----------



## Arachnopets

Arachnopets said:


> *1. Reside in Europe*





darkness975 said:


> Does speaking a language that hails from Europe count?  I would like to join



Please refer to Number 1 (in bold) in the original post. Sorry, that's a no. 

Debby


----------



## Chris LXXIX

darkness975 said:


> Does speaking a language that hails from Europe count?


Eh eh eh... that's too easy, this way. So basically every U.S citizen can, since you guys speaks the same (official) language used in UK, plus others


----------



## Andrea82

You know you guys, it wouldn't hurt to actually POST stuff in the European subforum once you've enlisted...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tubbs

I would like to hang out with my fellow European folks, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis19855

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team





Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Can i join please, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf

dumb question : will that mean i got a special subforum from europe, or does it mean ill only be able to see posts made from europeans in all the subforum. 

I Would like to join anyway


----------



## Arachnopets

MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf said:


> dumb question : will that mean i got a special subforum from europe, or does it mean ill only be able to see posts made from europeans in all the subforum.
> 
> I Would like to join anyway


There will be an additional European subforum. You will still see all posts by everyone, everywhere else. However, in order to add you, your location can not say "milky way".  Let me know once it is changed and I will take care of the rest. 

Debby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf

Its done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinned

I would like to join also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvinxox

I would also like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Henri2500

Can I join too place?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noodile

I would like to join. I'm based in the UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dazz

I would like to join. I'm from Malta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mjb30

I’d like to join please; UK based

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Langfords

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Otteresting

Hi, same here, I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarastus

I’d like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thaisthetic

Hi, would be awesome if I could join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## codicez

Hi guys! I would love to Join the European SubForum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fruchtpudding

I'd like to join as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tux

Is it too late for me to join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tryfn

I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AprilRain

UK member, would like to join the europe subforum - thankyou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

Tryfn said:


> I'd like to join please.


@Tryfn

You do not have anything stated for your location in your profile. Please add your location to your profile. Thank you. 

Debby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AlbaArachnid

UK member wishing to join the subforum please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R89900

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caskar97

I would like to join as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meech

Hello, i'd like to join, belgian here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alanfjones14

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Just joined but want to be in europe section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Makai

Hello, I'd like to join.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VisuaLynnArt

I would like to join pls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex1987

Hi guys. New to the forum, not to tarantulas XD would like to join the European subforum. I live in Edinburgh (Uk).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dead1bird

Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoly

Me too please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kermitdsk

Same here me too please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuckyegg

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## flyers90

Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael bradley

Yep I’m in please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andy bunn

hi 

i would like to join.

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AracKnight

Add me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lvc

Would like to join the european subforum as well please. I´m from Austria

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MKNoiL

I would like to join the european subforum. Poland here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabenga

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Minty

I'd like to join, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarPum

I'd like to join too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## roy a habergham

I would like to join as well please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mushroom

I’d be really pleased to join . Many thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sasker

I would like to join, too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghostly

Hi! I'm from austria and would like to join also!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Callysplace101

Hi, imI from UK and would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaithisferenczy

in scotland and would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zadavitgovno

Hi, I’d like to join, I’m from Croatia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian1980

I would like to join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

Id like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FlyKiwiFly

I'd like to join European subforum, I am from Serbia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sykomp

I'd like to join too, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The wolf

Yup me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquele Tuga Fudido

Me please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DexKing

Hi, can I join? Portugal here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mithricat

I would like to join please!

Greece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scarlett

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joogvanhedel

yes please, im from the Netherlands..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laviathan

I would like to join please! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Len

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlynnBity

Me too please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emma96

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello, 
Would it be okay to join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickendipz

I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenleg

I would like to join it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leonadro

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MagpieFX

Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diogotmar

I would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoops71

Can I join please? Ta very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Penthotal

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flamel95

Greetings from Greece! May I join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buzz182

I would like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Insectopia

I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomsi

hi, get me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ajdin Gljiva

Would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikolas

Hello there, Id like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rikone

Hello.
I would like to join please! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrMaxxaM

I would like to join! Pretty please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golmas

Can I join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harleen Frances Quinzel

Hi  As I am from Austria, I'd like to join  Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taranchura

Would also like to join, from germany.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xephirus

Hello there, I'd like to join 
From Switzerland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut

Please add me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

count me in, i'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SquidBoi

I'd like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanitas

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukimoo

Hello from Germany,
I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElJuramentado

Another "Hello" from Germany, i´d like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Richardson

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Yes please! I’d like to join the European subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DutchTarantulas

I would like to join as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G13lx

Netherlands here. Would also like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaCon

Live in England, I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack

Wonder what is going on in this subforum. Can you add me too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpaceM

Count me in too please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris from Erp

Hi I like to join, I,m from Holland

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lazaru

Would like to join please 
From the UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alyena

Hello, I'd like to join. I'm from Switzerland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xenar

Please may I join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tylor

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## samickgr

Id like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jahee

Will there be cookies? If so, I'm game! (from the Netherlands, which is in Europe)

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## deano69

Can I join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaTeach

Hello, I'm living in Germany and would like to join the EU Forum please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexandros

Hi there im new and want some info about arachnids i live in the netherlands and would like to join the EU forum please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mirna

Hey, I would like to join pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirkos Invertebrates

Hello, i would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joests

Hey there everyone. I would love to join the Europe subforum. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarieRR

I do like to join too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Connor Dolby

Me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 92qwerty

New here but Would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snakelover

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uial

I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peeperkorn

I'd like to join as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kriza96

Would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aki2470

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emmy c

Me too 
Hello from Ireland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SianLittle

I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto

I’d like to join too from basque country

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FraserGLA

Hi there. I would like to join and become a member of this. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raffskii

I'd like to join, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sukifex

Hi, I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludmil

I want in too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikolai Babic

I’d like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair

I want to join, from Germany

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polenth

I'm in the UK and would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Thys Paine

Evening, 

I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sl808

Hello,
I'd like to join too!  
Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baseb

Hi  I would like to join from Sweden!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blonc

I wouldn't mind an invite either, I'm from Sweden as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ebayzo

Yes please! I'm from the Netherlands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuora

Hi, UK Resident here. Please invite me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waziri

Hello! Originally from Croatia, currently living in Ireland. I'd love to join the EU subforum. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potatatas

I feel left out. Can i join? Uk resident

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GarField000

If there is an european sub forum, yes please add me.
From netherlands in europe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton

I would like added to this if its currently Still available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alanfjones14

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bailz

Please could i be added to this section?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tircom

Im from Portugal and would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pandemicius

I’d like to join too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher

Yes, add me if you want! Im from Sweden!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nanook

Is like to join please


----------



## MasterOogway

I would like to join/have access to this subforum as well.  In the States, but for professional reasons like to keep my information flows/sources as open as possible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnopets

nanook said:


> Is like to join please





MasterOogway said:


> I would like to join/have access to this subforum as well.  In the States, but for professional reasons like to keep my information flows/sources as open as possible.


@nanook @MasterOogway  Please refer to the very first post in this thread (page 1, post 1) as to why you do not qualify to join the European section.

Debby


----------



## MasterOogway

I do understand; however, I'm a zoo professional and sometimes it's nice and/or helpful to be able to track down information on what our European counterparts are doing. Especially when I don't always have access to their emails or institutional access to their information.  Just thought I'd ask!


----------



## nanook

Arachnopets said:


> @nanook @MasterOogway  Please refer to the very first post in this thread (page 1, post 1) as to why you do not qualify to join the European section.
> 
> Debby


Warwickshire is in the middle of the UK?


----------



## Arachnopets

nanook said:


> Warwickshire is in the middle of the UK?


@nanook  That's not what your location in your profile said. About 35 minutes ago you changed your location from reno, nevada to UK.  Your location must be your actual location, where you reside. If you reside in the UK, why did you have your location set to reno, nevada?


----------



## Arachnopets

MasterOogway said:


> I do understand; however, I'm a zoo professional and sometimes it's nice and/or helpful to be able to track down information on what our European counterparts are doing. Especially when I don't always have access to their emails or institutional access to their information.  Just thought I'd ask!


I completely understand where you are coming from. However, The specific sections are more geared for local trading, buying, selling etc. Anything localized and specific to that region. Main discussions still remain in the general public section of this site. If you have any inquiries about any information from our European counterparts (except for anything selling, buying or trading), you are always free to initiate a thread and ask them. 

Debby

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MasterOogway

Arachnopets said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from. However, The specific sections are more geared for local trading, buying, selling etc. Anything localized and specific to that region. Main discussions still remain in the general public section of this site. If you have any inquiries about any information from our European counterparts (except for anything selling, buying or trading), you are always free to initiate a thread and ask them.
> 
> Debby


Totally reasonable!  Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nanook

Arachnopets said:


> @nanook @MasterOogway  Please refer to the very first post in this thread (page 1, post 1) as to why you do not qualify to join the European section.
> 
> Debby





Arachnopets said:


> @nanook  That's not what your location in your profile said. About 35 minutes ago you changed your location from reno, nevada to UK.  Your location must be your actual location, where you reside. If you reside in the UK, why did you have your location set to reno, nevada?


I have no idea why it said Reno, I defiantly didn't write that at all, I'm a bit confused how it got there, I had to look up how to change it


----------



## Daesu

Hi, please add me to the euro forum.
I'm in the UK, have 2 mm's with likely more on the way and have my first breeding project planned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seth833

Hi,

I would like to join this subforum, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joey Spijkers

I would like to join the European subforum as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guitarherojoe

I would like to join, surely the UK still counts as Europe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCook

Im from Croatia, can you add me? Please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoveadwarfT

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twosteping

I'd like to be added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrazyDane

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TCDeluxe

Hook me up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeeCee

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghostly

I'm from Austria and I'd like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tokuni

Hi! I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vorax29

I would like to join this part of the forum please. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dtk82

Please can I join too, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enzo56

Didn't realise this existed - can I please be added?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Urzeitmensch

I would like to join the European sub-forum, thx!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hentai

Hey, can I get an add.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aestas

Im from Germany.
Id like to join, too, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChaosSphere

I'd like to join too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Hi, I'm Polish and would love to join


----------



## Arachnopets

Hoxter said:


> Hi, I'm Polish and would love to join


@Hoxter 

You must actually reside in Europe to be able to join this section of the website.

Sorry,

Debby


----------



## Serpyderpy

I'd like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aleksandra

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lice1721

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brahn

I would like to join, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yann

I would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jinho

I would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## damhan

Can I join too.?


----------



## Arachnopets

damhan said:


> Can I join too.?


You're already a member.


----------



## Ollie Smith

Can I join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoli

I would also like to join. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snufk1ns

Like to join pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine1nfection

I would too if the uk is considered Europe still haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pixi

hello, I would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SimonSZ

Hi, I would also like to join the European subforum. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arterion86

Howdy folks, I’d like to join, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyler Scott

I would like to join the sub-forum!
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MadSpringer

I would like to join please.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## esa space station

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi id also like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FeralTami

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Affe

I would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Batinjo

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanJ

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skoot34

Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ColletteTZ

I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dry Desert

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Go on then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## petermesh

Hi. 

UK dweller who would love to join this sub forum.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shodan

Could you kick me in that direction please 

forgot to mention.... I'm from England.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jonikniemi

Hi guys! Im from Finland. Would like to join thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnnyBoy83

I'd like to join. Sign me up quick before Brexit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jess S

Hi there. I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## enver e

Could I join?


----------



## Arachnopets

enver e said:


> Could I join?


Sorry, no. You must reside in Europe, as per the instructions in the very first post of this thread found here: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/how-to-join-the-europe-subforum.299586/

Debby


----------



## KellyJade

Hello! I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takahidehimself

Hi, I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nohbi

Howdy, I'm in the UK.  Would love to join if possible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martikhoras

I would like to join the subforum, please. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126

Pls let me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldCut

Hey, i'd like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnidAB

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThatsUnpossible

Can I join even though I don’t have a spider yet?  I’m in the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

I would like to burrow into the european substrate if it's possible, my pedipalps are ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyberghost

I would also like to join the European subforum, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FraserGLA

I would like to join this please. thank you.


----------



## Arachnopets

FraserGLA said:


> I would like to join this please. thank you.


You are already a member.


----------



## Criteria

I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gogyeng

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gogyeng

Wait, is there a separate subforum link with rules etc? I cannot find it in the main forum page


----------



## Arachnopets

Gogyeng said:


> Wait, is there a separate subforum link with rules etc? I cannot find it in the main forum page


It will show once you are able to view that section.


----------



## FatSpider

Hello, I would like to join the European subform please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Niimhel

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I would like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte Payne

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quwasan

I'd like to joint as well, please  TY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scifigetsmehigh

Count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OgreFace

Yes please, I would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luke Taylor

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ross Nation

I’d like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThorsWebb

I would like to join, please. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenD

Hi,
I'd like to join the European sub-forum. I live Sweden. 

Cheers, 
Kennet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teagan82

Could I be added as well please?


----------



## Arachnopets

Teagan82 said:


> Could I be added as well please?


Sorry, as the initial post states, you must reside in said Country. However, I did add you to the Canadian section. 

Debby


----------



## Teagan82

Arachnopets said:


> Sorry, as the initial post states, you must reside in said Country. However, I did add you to the Canadian section.
> 
> Debby


I clicked on the wrong one:/ it was supposed to be Canada. Oops! Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kedan

Could I be added as well please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Davvollo

Hi 

I'm from Poland and would love to join too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheeno

I'm from the UK and leave means leave, except in this instance where I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vulpes

I would like to join please. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Helga

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertSteve

Can I join the Europe subforum please.
Many thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Domenico Piero

Hi friends

Some probably already know me and others do not.

I live in Belgium and I maintain many reptiles and tarantulas (see my list).

I am 55 years old and I have fallen in the terrarium since 1998, a long time already lol

That's it, I'll see you soon, well and I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mono peludo

Id like to join please, im from spain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickSky

Hi,

Nick from the Netherlands here. I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grekel

Hi

I would like to join 

In Scotland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kimberley480

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crax

Sweden here.  Would love to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faeriedragon

UK here and would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BattleJesus

Hi, I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinyTurd

Hi i'd like to join, i'm from the netherlands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Firestorm3

I would really like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

I would like to join,please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Himotas

I would like to join too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AdieSWA

I would like to join please, based in the UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## closerlook

May I join please^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rosie88

Hi, I would like to join please if still possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red T

I would like to join
from Cyprus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juuso3000

I would like to join. I'm from Finland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJM

I would like to join please. From UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AuroraLights

I would like to join please, I am from the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zak9

Hi I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Astron

Hi, I would very much like to join as well. I'm in the UK (so hopefully we still count )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tam Kerr

I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caerifinn

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ColRolo

Can I Join please am from the UK.

Many Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon Davies

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christopher Boreham

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rrafael

Hi, I would like to join! Thank you and have a nice day! =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KaroKoenig

German here, requesting entry. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HumanusVersicolaris

Hello! I would like to join as well please! Netherlands living, originally from Portugal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myers

Im in UK, can i join please. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornex

I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joseph Joestar

Hi
I'd like to join. I live in the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Popnack

Hi, I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## General M

Hello,

I would like to join. 

Have a nice day,

Gen M

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac1990

Hello,

I would like to join.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exotics Unlimited

i would like to join. Thanks


----------



## Arachnopets

Exotics Unlimited said:


> i would like to join. Thanks


Please read Number 1 in the very first post of this thread to know why your request to join is being denied.


----------



## Xeroporcellio

I would also like to join the forum. 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xjamesx66

Hello 

I'm in the UK.. could I join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluntbabe90

I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RodrigoSard

Sup guys, I live in UK, with all this things I’m not sure if I’m still in Europe, but just to make easier my heart it’s 100% Portuguese.
I would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Back in Poland, I'd like to join as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MontePython

Hi! I'd like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pistolpete

I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gnomes

Can I join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCollective

Good Morning, 

Although I can say we are no longer classed as Europe, Englishman here who would like access to the European boards.

Best Regards,

MrC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Transrights

Sign me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treehopper

Hi, new to this forum stuff but would like to join!
ATB Treehopper x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cemykay

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uromasto

Hello there, I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantiscatamp

woop me me im british briitish yeet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## giovanni mazzoleni

Hi i'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantiscatamp

soo how do u join


----------



## Chroma Trigger

I'd like to join in as well! Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

mantiscatamp said:


> soo how do u join


You should already see it. I added you when you asked to be added, hence my clicking "like" on your post.


----------



## despeir

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaT

Live in the UK can I still join after brexit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ignithium

I also can join please, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ColeopteraC

I’d like to join, 

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpidyP

I'd love to join as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aslake

Hi ! I'd like to join
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drie

Hi, I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtktomb

Bonjour ! I would want to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulachris94

I'd like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fhrnht

Hi, id like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OzzakInEire

I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kipper27

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tee83

i am from europe, i would like to join too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex325

Hello, i would like to join aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaGas94

Hi I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crocodylidae

((I had no ideas it was a thing until now))
Hi, I'd like to join as well if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lubed Tweezer

Yes, I would like to jump onto the European band wagon !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magneto

I would like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian14

I'd like to join too ease

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Axelisis

I would like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ynnoslol

Hello! I'd like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pickers

Hey, can I join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukitari

I would like to join, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicolannoy

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## homachka

i’d like to join, thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thatguybrussels

HI there, new here. I would like to join. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## uncle bane

I’d like to join please! Exciting times!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke the spiderman

Can I join too please? Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iamconstantlyhappy

Hi, I live in Europe, would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Match

Hi, Could I join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spindlar

I'd like to join, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## minamina

Hi, I'd love to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan SC

Hello!
I would like to join the European forum, please.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danthetarantulaman93

Hi can I join the European forum please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyriel

I am from the Netherlands, I would like to join this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratmilk

Yes please! From London.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## topiamantis

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi from the Uk. Would like to join


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

Poland cannot into space, but can it into the European forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vounti

From Belgium, would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arctichen

Poland here
I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JeroenNietDoen79

Hello,

Registered this week. I'm from the Netherlands and would like access to the EU forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## czor88my

Hi, I live in Poland and would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElytraXD

Hello, I would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus

I'd like to join the Europe forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vish

I live in Germany and I'd like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrJames

Hey, I live in the UK and would like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Degreef Steve

Hi i live in belgium and would love to join this european forum.

Thanks in advance and have a nice day.

Greetings Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Newbiekeeper

Hey im new and from Germany, would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## naomihelenn

Hey, I would like to join also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BedroomZooKeeper

Hi, can I please join. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexei

I'd like to join, please ^ ^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Samuelh3942

I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8yte

// I would like to join, too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## k1wi

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee87

Can I please join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre Pacheco

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerry

Hi would like to join the European forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReinaVV

May i Join?! <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jumpseanjump

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen85

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicareux

I'd join aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen85

I'd like to join please


----------



## Arachnopets

Stephen85 said:


> I'd like to join please


You're already a member.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yigzatoth

Would like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greggstarantula

Hi guys , from scotland and i would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twistedwitch

Hi, I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dino994

I'd like to join, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## milemar

I would like to join EU subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yissah

I'd like to join, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidek95

Id like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaskFac3

Please could I join  uk here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazel

I would like to join , from Ireland.  Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krez

I'd like to join. Also, do you know how I could gain access to the marketplace to post threads?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesdee

Can I join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sicko691

Can I join please, from the UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bassusteur

Hi! may i join? thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bfagan2311

Hi guys. I'm new to the Tarantula world. I keep various other exotics but just started out with a c. Versicolor and p. Metallica slings. Had them for a few weeks. Happily feeding and both successfully rehoused already . Of all my animals the T's are by far my favourite to watch and feed and care for.

I'd love to join the Europe group. I'm based just outside London.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevedercoole

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I live in Germany and would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SaintNevermore

Would love to join, I am in the UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pulmakala

I'd love to join, I live in Finland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayJayE

I’d like to join too please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaringStars

I would like to join, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IrishSpiderGuy

I'd like to join to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Floppyni

Would love to join the Europe Forum. I live in the Netherlands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0001

I would like to join, live in the Netherlands as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## okulto

I would like to join the europe forum please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mgla

i live in Czech, I would like to join. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delhall

Hi, I would like to request access to the Europe forum please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deldiablo2020

I’d like to join from sunny Scotland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thesamon

I am the Europe citizen. I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andyfox10

I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claxx

I'm down to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dream

May I join, Glasgow UK here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liam Kerr

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sanso

Hi! I’d like to join  
From the Netherlands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorganKing

Hi! I'd like to join the EU forums, please and thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pangalin

Hi there new to this but love to join from london

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ballkeeper

yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DuKeX

I'd like to join too . thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleggolas

Hi. I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FNSpiders

I;d like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goawayimmolting

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Yes please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam Kennard

Id like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HeartBum

Hiya, I'd love to join please. UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BipaliumHunter

Me too, please. Germany!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LtVolker

I'd like to join please. Germany

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LilShaz

Can I join please? I'm from the UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Aloha, i'd like to join please! I'm from germany.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mohini

I’d like to join. Netherlands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alvisdotexe

I'd like to join, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lawrence b

i like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## junkaiwangisme

I'd like to join

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnopets

junkaiwangisme said:


> I'd like to join


Please refer to the first post in this thread as to why your request to join is denied.


----------



## ktul

Hi there,
I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ic4ru577

<edit> Is there a european classified subforum i can browse?


----------



## Arachnopets

Ic4ru577 said:


> <edit> Is there a european classified subforum i can browse?


Please refer to the first post in this thread as to why your request to join is denied.


----------



## Colin E

Live in London and would like to join please...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stathakis

I would like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LincsKay

I’m from the U.K. and would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devran9

I’d like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

Hello, I'm UK resident, can I join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rusker

Would appreciate the invite, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackoty

i would like to join please =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Mullally

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I’d like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Macat595

UK here, can I join also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## linkinparahybana

Serbia here, can i join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment

I would like to join - I'm from the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thatsallotalegs

Can I join please? UK over here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phototoxin

I live in Ireland and would like to join the European forum please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedRain

I would like to join please (assuming England still counts!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Naethn

Can I join please I am from Scotland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xharyel

Hello, I'm also from Europe (France), I would like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oswoc

Sign me up! London, UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coatsy123

Hi everybody. Could I join the Europe forum please?

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neonblizzard

I would like to join please! Nort east England

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wabluska

I would like to join. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmoWeb

Hello,
I’m from France and I’d like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamnGermanKraut

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheraposidaeTarantulas

Can I join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee1960

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waynerowley

I would like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lady Of Winter

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cecelias lair

I'm from the UK so does that mean I can join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House

I am in the UK. I am not sure the Brexit agreement extended to a European forum membership or not  so happy to either be included or excluded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CarlixTomix

I would like to be included in Europe forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nistkorist

Hi, I’d like to join, I’m from Croatia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shushu

hello, would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FearFactor

Hi, I would like to join the Europe forum. Norwegian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Froggeo

Hi, I would like to be included as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nocebo75

I'd like like to join. I'm in Madrid, Spain. 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrightOrion

From the uk, would like access to the Europe forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewH

I would like to join please. Many thanks from the U.K.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skreemre

Id like to join from the uk! ;n

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

I would like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taber

I would like to join am from Denmark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kirundo

I'd like to join the Europe board, cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mustafa67

I would like to join

thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlbaArachnids92

Scotland, would like to be added please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ecstasi

I’d like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaporRyder

England, yes please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafa

hi im from portugal and would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sambro

Would like to join too 

Though, England isn't a part of the EU anymore xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSimon

I would also like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skalders

Hi I’m from Latvia and would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FloraNoir

Can I join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrimMelvin

Hi, I'm from Slovakia and would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MCasApp

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gefene

I'm from Israel. Not Europe technically, but it's right next door.

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joanna R

Please could I join too? I’m in the UK. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnonFlame

I'd like to join! Im from Spain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iowa

Hi I would like to join please thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravn

I would like to join, from Norway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ivike22

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sarahlc

hello im In the uk and I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OldWorldAddict

I would like to join please, I am from the UK  thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hibernia

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


 I live in Ireland and would like to join the European forum please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boomkip

Would like to join  (based in Netherlands)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pa Uchok

Recently relocated to the UK, and would like to join, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tervis

I'd like to join, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NotMisterT

I would like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PillipedeBreeder

Hello, 
 I would like to join too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CarrotsBiteBack

Hello there,

I would like to join this forum. 

CBB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MohawkMIke

i would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fam0r

Hi,
I would like to join the forum as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brigsy

Could I join please . UK resident.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kirundo

Hey there, I'd like to join the EU forum, cheers!


----------



## Arachnopets

Kirundo said:


> Hey there, I'd like to join the EU forum, cheers!


@Kirundo  You were already added when you requested the first time, back in June.


----------



## Kirundo

Arachnopets said:


> @Kirundo  You were already added when you requested the first time, back in June.


Oh, I must've been blind then, sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aracnidaza

Hi to everyone,


I would like to join too (I live in Italy).


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine

Is this new? I don't think it was here the last time I've visited these halls.

uh, so yeah. European. Requesting access.


----------



## Arachnopets

Hydrazine said:


> Is this new? I don't think it was here the last time I've visited these halls.
> 
> uh, so yeah. European. Requesting access.


Not new and you seem to already be a member.


----------



## Hydrazine

I must be getting senile in my ripe old age of [CLASSIFIED].

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lindasmate

I live in Germany, and would like to join. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## S15LVO

I would like to join. UK if there is one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Osman

I'd like to join. Living in the Netherlands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeeCeeJay

I'm in the UK, I'd love to join if you'll have me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exokappa

I would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sausage fingers

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## flashdash

Can I join please living in Scotland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rannoch

In Scotland too, please add me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeCloporte

Hi! I'd like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nostromo1976

I would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pragmatist

I would like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeMoe

Hi,
I'd like to join please.
Thanks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimmy The Joint

Hi
I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cosminned

I’d like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elyse71

I'd like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mendokusaii

hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HajoCave

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herpetogeorgie

Hi, I'd like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunny Lordez

Hi 
I would Like to Join  please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timildiko

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PurpleRex

Hey, could I join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## katfish

Hi, I’d love to join as well please. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mishaimpossible

Hi! I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Mullally

Hi ! I’d like to join


----------



## Arachnopets

James Mullally said:


> Hi ! I’d like to join


You were already added back on December 2nd, 2021.


----------



## ediand

Hi, I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jakes49666

i would like to join


----------



## Arachnopets

jakes49666 said:


> i would like to join


Please read the very first post in this thread to see why your request is being denied. Sorry.

Debby


----------



## Mr E

Hello there.
I'd like to join the european forum, thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CopystrikeCop

I want to join too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kotori

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Downhearted

I would love to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ysebeth

Hi, I would love to join - Republic of Ireland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmateurZookeeper

Hi! I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick516

i would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrispyNugs

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beccapenny

Hi! I'd like to join please.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4CakeHappens

Hello everyone,
I would like to join the Europe forum, please.
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anthrax959

id like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeeBird

I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kimal

I live in _Ireland_ and would like to join the European _forum_ please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HB 8Ts

Hi, Christopher here from Germany, i´d like to join, too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattMac

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi,
I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SultanBlyat

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Groslberg

I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rayray86

Me please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 32legsandcounting

Hi, British citizen here and I would like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arashimaru

I'd like to join aswell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantula Tom

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kim Andersen

I live in Denmark, and I'd like to join too please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGobbo

There is a European board? I reside in Denmark and would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Murnau

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Inix

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I currently live in italy, and would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MisanthropicGit

Live in the UK, I would like to Join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoniaG

Hello! I'd like to join.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moyzie

Live in the UK

And would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harley96

Im in the UK so yes please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JLD35

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyy

Live in UK,

Pls can I join ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taisiedoll

Heyy. I'm a London girl. I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xmariokiler

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Yoo man let me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivalice

can i get a pass?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manyleggedfriend

I'd like to join, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sasha99

Can i join? I'm from italy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DuneElliot

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


In the UK. Please grant me access to this part of the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeeR

I am based in the UK. 

I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LiminalAurora

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turnthelightsoff32

Ireland here UwU

I'd like to join


----------



## komarek22

Can I join too?? UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TawnyAyana

UK & would love to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brenlong81

UK can I join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heteroscodraamaculata

Poland, can i join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderhouse

UK based, can I join. thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mori

Hi ! I'd like to join please, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aline

Hi, I've relocated to Sweden and would love to join the European forum please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ForTW

Oh yeah, i'd like to join for some quality content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sdarky

Hi, i'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PapiBear81

uk here can i join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chezspudwick

Can I join please? I’m in the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoltNamn

Sweden. Would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cyanocorax

one ticket to the europe board please!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MariaLewisia

Another Swede here who would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NorArachno98

Hi id like to Join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VikingKing

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Europe
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



I want to Join

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chilobrach

UK, can I join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatM123

Hi there! I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HIG0DIH

Hi, I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DonLouchese

Hi, would love to join  SLO based.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nasuya

Can I join too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Recluso

Hello! I'd like to be added to the EU forum, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David2006

I'd like to join to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PentiumMMX

Can i join please, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natachaaa

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantuhalla

Hi, joining from Zabrze in Poland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rookieds

Good morning,
I’d like to join, from Poland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Isopods others

I'd like to join also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## silox

Would love to join! Live in the Netherlands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cynz

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoopy

Hi, I'd like to join, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kayaich

Hi i wanna join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spoonderman

I am in the UK and would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fearlessdawg

UK.  Can I join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## underground Reptilez

Sign me up.please can we still see the main site also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beehappy

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rierie

Hello there. I’d like to join too. Living in Germany

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RogaellChiaba

Hello! I'm form Poland and I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IvanOoze

Hi, I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------

